# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Russian Names  Mashenika, Mashenka

## mashamania

How are they written in cyrillic? Is there a reason for the difference in spelling?

----------


## Оля

There is not this name - "Mashen*i*ka" 
Mashenka - Машенька

----------


## mashamania

Thanks! 
Can you call an adult Mashenka? or is Mashenka only for little girls?

----------


## Vincent Tailors

Little girls, your girlfriend, your close friend, rarely your buddy (depends on relationship), your daughter, your sister (also depends on your relationship, if you feel well to call her such a caressing name), your secretary (if you're the boss) and... that's all I think.

----------


## mashamania

Thanks!  
Someone told me Mashenka is only for little girls. So that's not true, you can also use them for adults you are close to?   
ps. I don't call anyone Mashenka. I'm just curious about the name.

----------


## Vadim84

> rarely your buddy

 'Buddy' usually means a male friend of a man  ::

----------


## Vincent Tailors

> So that's not true, you can also use them for adults you are close to?

 Absolutely.   

> 'Buddy' usually means a male friend of a man Smile

 Ну я знаю, я просто хз, как сказать это по отношению к девушке.

----------


## mashamania

Buddy is usually for guys, that's right. But you can also use buddy for girls. It's alright to use buddy for a girl. Two guys can be buddies, two girls can be buddies, a guy and a girl can be buddies (of course only if the girl isn't sexy!  :: ).  
Thanks for the help with the name Mashenka!  ::

----------


## Оля

> Can you call an adult Mashenka?

 YES. Depends upon a situation.

----------


## basurero

> Originally Posted by mashamania  Can you call an adult Mashenka?   YES. Depends on the situation.

----------


## Оля

Thank you.

----------


## charlestonian

> There is not this name - "Mashen*i*ka" 
> Mashenka - Машенька

 *There is not this name*??? What language is that?  :: 
Even in my trailer park they don't say that  ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Originally Posted by Оля  There is not this name - "Mashen*i*ka"
> Mashenka - Машенька   *There is not this name*??? What language is that? 
> Even in my trailer park they don't say that

 Ну ошибся человек, бывает. Что за неуместное веселье?   ::

----------


## charlestonian

> Originally Posted by charlestonian        Originally Posted by Оля  There is not this name - "Mashen*i*ka"
> Mashenka - Машенька   *There is not this name*??? What language is that? 
> Even in my trailer park they don't say that    Ну ошибся человек, бывает. Что за неуместное веселье?

 (радостно говорит , улыбаясь всеми четырьмя зубами): Тада другоя дело  ::

----------


## Оля

Я не очень понимаю по-английски. Но такого имени - "МашенИка" я не знаю. И в русском языке его НЕТ.

----------


## Оля

Можно, кстати, посмотреть на мою подпись.   

> *There is not this name*??? What language is that?

 It's "my awful English".

----------


## charlestonian

> How are they written in cyrillic? Is there a reason for the difference in spelling?

 There is such a foreign name, Mashenika: 1,260 hits on Google for *Mashenika* but only a few for *Машеника*(Cyrillic for Mashenika). It is not common in Russia.

----------


## Оля

> It is not common in Russia.

 It's VERY, VERY common in Russia. I live in Russia, btw.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Originally Posted by mashamania  How are they written in cyrillic? Is there a reason for the difference in spelling?   There is such a foreign name, Mashenika: 1,260 hits on Google for *Mashenika* but only a few for *Машеника*(Cyrillic for Mashenika). It is not common in Russia.

 There is no such a name.   ::  It's just an awry form of Mashenka.

----------


## charlestonian

> Originally Posted by charlestonian  It is not common in Russia.   It's VERY, VERY common in Russia. I live in Russia, btw.

 You contradict yourself (see your first reply, and reply above: Я не очень понимаю по-английски. Но такого имени - "МашенИка" я не знаю. И в русском языке его НЕТ)! 
I was referring to Маше*ни*ка, not Маше*нь*ка.
So I repeat: Маше*ни*ка is not a common Russian name.

----------


## Оля

> So I repeat: Маше*ни*ка is not a common Russian name.

 Что значит "not common"? Из твоих слов можно понять, что это имя в России есть, но оно просто не распространено. Такого имени просто нет.

----------


## charlestonian

> Originally Posted by charlestonian  So I repeat: Маше*ни*ка is not a common Russian name.   Что значит "not common"? Из твоих слов можно понять, что это имя в России есть, но оно просто не распространено. Такого имени просто нет.

 I repeat:
"There is such a foreign name, Mashenika: *1,260 hits* on Google for Mashenika but only *a few* for Машеника(Cyrillic for Mashenika). It is not common in Russia." 
Ob'asnyayu po-russki:
Eto znachit chto imya Маше*ни*ка v Rossii pochti ne upotreblyaetsa. Ya nashel vsevo lish neskol'ko ssilok na Google, gde eto imya, Маше*ни*ка, mozhno uvidet'. No dovol'no mnogo (1260) ssilok na imya Mashenika (latinskimi bukvami). 
Why is it so difficult to understand?

----------


## gRomoZeka

Да нет такого имени, а ссылки в Гугле на него появляются после таких аот дурацких дисскусий.
Если кого-то в Америке зовут Tanya (Танья), это же не значит, что есть такое иностранное имя Танья, которое "is not common in Russia".   ::

----------


## Propp

> I repeat:
> "There is such a foreign name, Mashenika: *1,260 hits* on Google for Mashenika but only *a few* for Машеника(Cyrillic for Mashenika). It is not common in Russia."

 If you find something in Google it doesn't mean this something is right. I hope you are not a 5-10 old child to get it. As a matter of fact the Internet is VERY  questionable source of information.
If I make 100 web pages with "Robret" instead of "Robert", and then searching robots index it, it doesn't make the name Robert "more common" and Robret "less common".

----------


## Оля

> Ob'asnyayu po-russki:
> Eto znachit chto imya Маше*ни*ка v Rossii pochti ne upotreblyaetsa.

 Оно не "почти" не употребляется, а просто - НЕ УПОТРЕБЛЯЕТСЯ. Его НЕТ.

----------


## Guin

> Да нет такого имени, а ссылки в Гугле на него появляются после таких аот дурацких дисскусий.
> Если кого-то в Америке зовут Tanya (Танья), это же не значит, что есть такое иностранное имя Танья, которое "is not common in Russia".

 Ссылки в в Гугле появляются даже не столько от "дурацких дискуссий",  сколько от того, что некоторые личности не в состоянии грамотно написать слово "мошенника" - род.падеж от слова "мошенник".   ::  
А что касается "Mashenika", то как ещё можно передать латинскими буквами мягкий "Н" в слове "Маше*нь*ка"? Что "Mashe*nk*a", что "Mashe*n'k*a" - всё равно выходит: "Маше*нк*а". Вот и выкручивается народ... 
ЗЫ. А в Америке есть ещё имя "Машона".    ::  Теннисистка есть даже такая - Mashona Washington.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> ЗЫ. А в Америке есть ещё имя "Машона".    Теннисистка есть даже такая - Mashona Washington.

 Интересно звучит уменьшительное от этого имени.   ::

----------


## mashamania

> There is not this name - "Mashen*i*ka" 
> Mashenka - Машенька

 Don't worry about saying, "There is not this name." People understand what you're saying. Technically it's grammatically correct, but it does sound awkward. But people understand what you were saying, which is the most important thing. You could say, "There isn't this name in Russian." If you contract "is not" to "isn't," it doesn't sound as awkward. Or better yet, "This name isn't Russian" or "This name doesn't exist in Russian."    

> ЗЫ. А в Америке есть ещё имя "Машона".    Теннисистка есть даже такая - Mashona Washington.

 lol! Yeah, there's a tennis player named Mashona Washington, but she's not as good a tennis player, not Russian, and nowhere near as pretty as Maria Sharapova! :P 
btw, Masha is in the finals of another Grand Slam tonight, since 2004 when she won Wimbledon! 
(my 100th post  :: )

----------


## DagothWarez

> she's not as good a tennis player, not Russian, and nowhere near as pretty as Maria Sharapova! :P

 You call that pimply button-nosed lassie with bizarrely overgrown legs – pretty face?   ::

----------


## Guin

> Originally Posted by mashamania  she's not as good a tennis player, not Russian, and nowhere near as pretty as Maria Sharapova! :P   You call that pimply button-nosed lassie with bizarrely overgrown legs – pretty face?

 Sharapova is really pretty in comparision with almost all another tennis player. But she has a strong character and plays good tennis as well.  
The final match  Maria Sharapova (RUS) vs. Justine Henin-Hardenne (BEL) begins tonight 1:00 CET (3:00 MSK).    
МАША ВПЕРЁД!!!

----------


## Оля

И это еще не самая красивая её фотка   ::

----------


## Guin

> И это еще не самая красивая её фотка

 Ту фотку я убрал. Зато вот эти действительно хорошие:

----------


## mashamania

> Originally Posted by mashamania  she's not as good a tennis player, not Russian, and nowhere near as pretty as Maria Sharapova! :P   You call that pimply button-nosed lassie with bizarrely overgrown legs – pretty face?

 Hey! Watch it!  ::   
I love her button nose and her sexy long legs! :P Even her pimples!  ::   
Hey, people are posting pics of Masha, good reason to do the same.  ::  From yesterday's win, :P

----------


## DagothWarez

> Sharapova is really pretty in comparision with almost all another tennis player

 The key worlds here are "in comparison".

----------


## mashamania

> Originally Posted by Guin  Sharapova is really pretty in comparision with almost all another tennis player   The key worlds here are "in comparison".

 He meant, "in comparison to every other girl who's ever lived"  ::

----------


## Guin

> Originally Posted by Guin  Sharapova is really pretty in comparision with almost all another tennis player   The key worlds here are "in comparison".

 You are right. There is a couple (or a little bit more) of prettier models in the world. But they can't play tennis at all. But OK... I'm not going to discuss any more. This all is just a matter of taste and nothing more.

----------


## DagothWarez

> But they can't play tennis at all

 So what?

----------


## DagothWarez

OK. I’m lying. I love her too. Like every man on earth.   ::

----------


## Guin

VICTORY !!!!!!!!!      CONGRATULATIONS TO MARIA!!!!!!!

----------


## mashamania

Hooray!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yahooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!! 6-4 6-4!!!!!!!   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Propp

> OK. I’m lying. I love her too. Like every man on earth.

 How do you know? Did you ask them all?

----------


## basurero

Поздравления с победой Марии Шариповой! 
Даже геи любят Машу. Я у них спросил!

----------


## Guin

> Даже геи любят Машу. Я у них спросил!

 Ну, уж если даже геи..., тогда я за неё совершенно спокоен.   ::   ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Поздравления с победой Марии Шариповой!  Даже геи любят Машу. Я у них спросил!

 Значит ты ТОЖЕ её любишь? ничего себе собачка!

----------


## Chuvak

> Originally Posted by basurero  Поздравления с победой Марии Шариповой!  Даже геи любят Машу. Я у них спросил!   Значит ты ТОЖЕ её любишь? ничего себе собачка!

 Это звучит как оскорбление в данном контексте !!!

----------


## Lampada

Мне не нравится "*даже* геи", даже, если это предполагалось быть шуткой.   ::

----------


## basurero

Почему оскорбительно? Наверно, есть девушки (мужчины) такой красоты, что даже другие девчонки (мужчины) преставляют себе странные вещи....  
Если, например, я был геем, я бы влюбился в Басуреро! Он такой сексуальный парень!

----------


## Vincent Tailors

> Если бы, например, я был геем, я бы влюбился в Басуреро! Он такой сексуальный парень!

----------


## Оля

> я бы влюбился в Басуреро! Он такой сексуальный парень!

 У тебя есть его фотография?   ::

----------


## Chuvak

> Если, например, я был геем, я бы влюбился в Басуреро! Он такой сексуальный парень!

 You would fall in love not only with Basurero, but also with Chuvak !!! Definitely !!!  ::  He is very much of a cat and stud !!!

----------


## Vincent Tailors

And with Vincent as well...    ::

----------


## Guin

Faugh! Perverts!   ::   ::

----------

